# lets see your rides



## Killin'-Time (Feb 17, 2010)

What is a 2 meter/70cent radio?


----------



## williethewelder (Jan 9, 2007)

his and hers...mines the white one


----------



## poorshooter (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is my summer ride.


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

Killin'-Time said:


> What is a 2 meter/70cent radio?


its a ham radio, like a cb. you need to get licensed to operate it.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

This probably wont help you figure out anything new, but i thought i would show the vehicle i use for hunting. It's a 96 Bronco, full size. Don't have to worry about my stuff getting stolen or covered in dust from the gravel roads. Tailgate to sit on and use to get your gear ready. 

Best of all, if i get a deer, i just toss him in the back. Sure he smells a little till you get him to where he's going. But if the smell bothers you that much, maybe you should be looking for another hobby. :wink:


----------



## Cainer70 (Nov 8, 2010)

heres my summer truck(silver) and my hunting/fishing truck.


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

Jealous? Heck yes I am!! I'll take the white one off your hands.. :wink:



Cainer70 said:


> heres my summer truck(silver) and my hunting/fishing truck.


----------



## NYarrowflinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's my hunting truck from a few years ago...I have since added many, many scratches, some rust and a few dents...But it still looks good...:wink:


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## fredbear5 (Mar 11, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## JMS (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's my home away from home with my pickup that pulls her all over the countryside.


----------



## Joe73 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's mine










and for the woods


----------



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

'10 Salem 30QBSS









'10 Drive Electric NEV









'08 GMC Sierra Denali on 35's









'02 Harley FXST









'67 Pontiac GTO


----------



## raptorider (Oct 4, 2010)

have to get better pics!! and no I don't live in the projects,,
just work there.


----------



## JarredHolloway (May 18, 2010)

Rides.


----------



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is one of the toys. :shade:


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

1950 Ford, 351W, c-4 trans, ford 9", power steering & breaks, tilt wheel, Custom boat tail flatbed all restoration work done at home








04 GMC 2500HD 4" lift, 315/70r17's on factory Hummer wheels.


----------



## xsuperjoex (Jun 18, 2010)

Here is my 2005 Titan with a 4" lift and 34" tall tires.










Here is my 1970 Mach 1.


----------



## b00ts (Sep 21, 2010)

08 GMC Z71 with 6 inch lift... 07 Suzuki Eiger 400 ATV... and my first deer strapped to the back (11.13.10)


----------



## JarredHolloway (May 18, 2010)

b00ts,

I'm going to extend an offer to you.............................To marry me, based simply on your ride, but I'm sure you're a great gal.


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

BOOTS it says in your profile you bowfish.... here is my other pride and joy! Lowe 1648, 9" raised deck (all TIG welded alum.) 8 500w halo's, she is a fish killing machine!!! :wink:
'


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

raptorider said:


> View attachment 935614
> 
> 
> have to get better pics!! And no i don't live in the projects,,
> just work there.


lolololol!!!!!!


----------



## L.T.R.FAST (Apr 26, 2008)

Her is my ride 04 chevy!


----------



## tintwizz (Oct 9, 2010)

*This is my ride*








This is my 2008 Super Duty 14'' lift, 40'' toyos, 22x14 fuel offroad hostages wheels and custom wrap done by me. I also fabricated the rear suspension got rid of the leaf springs and put coils in.:mg:


----------



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice truck tintwizz! Would have like to have gone with a bigger lift (6" BDS)...but wouldn't fit in my garage! :wink:


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

ok, i'm doing something wrong. after looking at all these rides, i am jealous.




JarredHolloway said:


> b00ts,
> 
> I'm going to extend an offer to you.............................To marry me, based simply on your ride, but I'm sure you're a great gal.


hey its my post, i get to ask her first :smile:


----------



## tintwizz (Oct 9, 2010)

OutlawBiz said:


> Nice truck tintwizz! Would have like to have gone with a bigger lift (6" BDS)...but wouldn't fit in my garage! :wink:


Yeah I know what your talking about my house builder thought I was crazy when I told him I needed a garage door on the house where I could pull my truck in.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

This the last toy I had. I miss it.:sad: Haven't built any thing else yet!


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

Since this picture I added cards in the spokes. :teeth:

Caught this girl trying to steal it also.


----------



## tintwizz (Oct 9, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## huntlife407 (Jul 2, 2010)

Tintwizz thats a awsome truck!! The only thing I could think to make it better is to put it on 46 claws. Other than that it's flawless.:thumbs_up


----------



## tintwizz (Oct 9, 2010)

huntlife407 said:


> Tintwizz thats a awsome truck!! The only thing I could think to make it better is to put it on 46 claws. Other than that it's flawless.:thumbs_up


Thanks huntlife407.


----------



## spartan212 (Sep 19, 2007)

superjoe...that mach 1 looks awsome!


----------



## xsuperjoex (Jun 18, 2010)

spartan212 said:


> superjoe...that mach 1 looks awsome!


Thanks! It's a fun car to drive. Here is a video of me pulling it out of my garage....enjoy the music:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G25ym5gSDHY


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

poorshooter said:


> Here is my summer ride.


I just sold my VTX :crybaby2:


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

The 70 MACH 1 get my vote one badass car, sounds awsome. I had a 71 mach sold it one of the biggest mistakes of my life! Have 68 coupe daily driver.


----------



## xsuperjoex (Jun 18, 2010)

Deer Mount said:


> The 70 MACH 1 get my vote one badass car, sounds awsome. I had a 71 mach sold it one of the biggest mistakes of my life! Have 68 coupe daily driver.


Thanks Deer Mount. It took me 4 years to build that car. Only thing left to be done is the rear seat...which is of 0 importance right now.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

xsuperjoex said:


> ... Only thing left to be done is the rear seat...which is of 0 importance right now.


 *ZERO IMPORTANCE!?!?!?!?!? *Sir, all due respect...I strongly disagree about the importance of a backseat in a '70 Mach 1 :zip::teeth:


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

first. you ride a bike, you drive a vehicle
http://www.independentont.com/bike&trailer.htm
http://www.independentont.com/vintage.htm
My two rides.


----------



## xsuperjoex (Jun 18, 2010)

Iceman2383 said:


> *ZERO IMPORTANCE!?!?!?!?!? *Sir, all due respect...I strongly disagree about the importance of a backseat in a '70 Mach 1 :zip::teeth:


HAHA! My wife is to pregnant to worry about the back seat. Plus I have a seatbelt bar that intrudes to far into where the backseat would be so it would be useless anyway.

Here is my cardomain with all my before and afters:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3294365/1970-ford-mustang-charlotte-nc-us


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

xsuperjoex said:


> Thanks! It's a fun car to drive. Here is a video of me pulling it out of my garage....enjoy the music:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G25ym5gSDHY


Dude ignore the haters. Those wheels look good

Here is the rig I traded off at the beginning of summer...now looking for another 4x4 :angry:


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

2004 Chevy Silverado short bed.
















another angle.


----------



## kerrick131 (Mar 3, 2010)

heres mine, 2001 gmc sierra 9 inch lift 37 inch tires and 4:10 gears


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

archeryhuntersd said:


> since this picture i added cards in the spokes. :teeth:
> 
> Caught this girl trying to steal it also.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok...might as well


----------



## WA.bowman (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's mine too!








My 97 chev. k-2500








The 32' "Home away from Home"


----------



## HotRodF7 (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## JarredHolloway (May 18, 2010)

HotRodF7 said:


> View attachment 937668
> 
> View attachment 937669
> 
> View attachment 937671


Phoenix Edition CBR?

Thinking about picking one up.


----------



## budmccarroll (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is my Bronco. 1995 Eddie Bauer 108,000 miles. 6 inch Super Lift 35's


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

06 Cummins mega cab on 37's
1994 Toyota Supra 483 rwhp
1989 Toyota Supra ( 9second car) 
2000 Suzuki TLR Full race bike


----------



## xsuperjoex (Jun 18, 2010)

jwcatto,

Man I love those supras! Want to trade for my Mach 1!


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Actually I would love to:smile:
I love muscle cars too, I just went to the dark side and started building Toyotas about 8 yrs ago. They make CRAZY Hp and are ultra reliable. My drag car has at least 50 passes on the motor and all I do is change the oil. Oh yeah and it gets 23mpg on the freeway 

Lil vid of the grey one in action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2MJ2OUMK-4


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Couple more.


----------



## gtizzle67 (Nov 16, 2009)

my daily driver and all motor drag car


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

His and Her's 4X4 hunting pickups....

















The ones I should have kept....
454 short box


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

I got one for some of you summer truck winter truck. denali truck lifted to take in the woods ( a denali) WHAT THE CRAP DO YOU ALL DO FOR A LIVING? or you must not be married. just jealous thats all go for you


----------



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

John0341 said:


> ...denali truck lifted to take in the woods ( a denali) WHAT THE CRAP DO YOU ALL DO FOR A LIVING? or you must not be married.


John0341...you are about the 12th person to ask me what the "h" I was thinking when I put a 6" lift and 35" tires on an AWD Denali! When pickup shopping...I liked the truck for it's power & "features" so I bought it! 6.2L Gasser with 400+hp! Can't get that in just any 1/2 ton gasser. 6 speed tranny with tranny cooler, 9000# towing capacity. This thing is a work horse! I'll admit...the little creature comforts are nice too (heated steering wheel, heater washer fluid, backup camera etc.) :wink:

I treat it just like any other truck...it goes off-road and even gets bloody once in a while (hopefully will add some blood to the box this weekend)!

I AM in fact married...probably wouldn't have it if it weren't for HER paychecks! :embara: She's definately the "bread winner" in our house...but I'm fine with that...it all goes into the same bank account!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's mine.








'


----------



## xsuperjoex (Jun 18, 2010)

jwcatto said:


> Actually I would love to:smile:
> I love muscle cars too, I just went to the dark side and started building Toyotas about 8 yrs ago. They make CRAZY Hp and are ultra reliable. My drag car has at least 50 passes on the motor and all I do is change the oil. Oh yeah and it gets 23mpg on the freeway
> 
> Lil vid of the grey one in action:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2MJ2OUMK-4


Is the 94 a 6speed or auto? If it's a six speed call me we'll work out a trade.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*65 Mustang Fastback 0 onrestored*

Here is my 1965 Mustang 2 + 2 Fastback. 11,880 original miles, original paint, and completely original. It recently received a 98 point score in the concourse division of Mustang only show. It has the factory spinner hub caps.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sweet Bronco Budmccarroll.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

my 05 p71 interceptor. cheap+300hp+rwd= fun!! not to mention more interior room than most buses, aaaand 25 hiway mpg. nothing too crazy on mods due to not having the finaces right now but I plan on having her run abit more hot and pretty by summer.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here is the rig my son and I built for huntin. It's hauled out 2 deer so far.
Don.


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

here is a pic my 73 dodge W200 crew project that I'll start back on in the spring.


----------



## wesgillock (Dec 15, 2008)

*on order*

new toyota tundra


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

Curreently saving for a silverado but heres my daily driver making 500rwhp. 2005 CTS-V


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

*Here's mine*

It gets me from A-B


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## mjrcpd (Jun 16, 2008)

*My Ride !!*

My Ride !!


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

itsslow98 said:


> Curreently saving for a silverado but heres my daily driver making 500rwhp. 2005 CTS-V


Ballin! clean looking car dude!


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Here is my daily driver and hunting rig,









This one is my toy: 396 W. Th350 2800 Stall, 4.10 Gears with Calvert's Susp.


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

*here is miy hunting rig*

View attachment 939772
View attachment 939774
View attachment 939775
it aint much but for $800.00 i like it


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

The 94 was a built Auto and has a new home as of July :-(


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

my daily driver is a 94 chevy s10 blazer, its only got 125,000 original miles, but im ready for another truck

this is my other toy... at DEALS GAP... WOOOOT! you guys who ride must make it here at least once in your life.


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

pro38hunter said:


> Here is my daily driver and hunting rig,
> 
> This one is my toy: 396 W. Th350 2800 Stall, 4.10 Gears with Calvert's Susp.



That brings back the memories. 
When I was in high school & college I had a 1972 NOVA SS. Crush velvet interior, it was painted metalic blue, centerline rims, skinny tires on front & M50's on back. Back wheel wells were tubed out with narrow rear end. 
Man I miss that car.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I have a dirty, white '04 Pontiac Sunfire with chips in the paint on the hood and one misaligned headlight. I can go out and take a pic in the morning if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## JK360 (Jun 29, 2010)

heres mine


----------



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

^^^ Are those Bull horns above the license plate? Shouldn't they be "Ram" horns!? :teeth: J/K...nice truck.


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

Stash said:


> I have a dirty, white '04 Pontiac Sunfire with chips in the paint on the hood and one misaligned headlight. I can go out and take a pic in the morning if anyone wants to see it.


I'd love to see a pic... I've got a real soft spot for those Sunfires.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

tintwizz said:


> View attachment 935844
> 
> This is my 2008 Super Duty 14'' lift, 40'' toyos, 22x14 fuel offroad hostages wheels and custom wrap done by me. I also fabricated the rear suspension got rid of the leaf springs and put coils in.:mg:



Very nice ride!!!

JT


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

sweet nova, and I agree these people have some nice rides.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

07 LTZ Z-71. Love it!


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Heres mine 2006 Ford F-150 Super cab XLT 4X4
Really want to put a leveling kit on it:shade:


----------



## medevack1 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## HotRodF7 (Nov 10, 2008)

JarredHolloway said:


> Phoenix Edition CBR?
> 
> Thinking about picking one up.


no its an 2007...they made white 600...only thing i changed out the black mids with silver


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

jere r mine! summer fun


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

2009 Silverado


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

2006 F-150


----------



## lort o palt (Feb 28, 2005)

We, have winter in Sweden. I hate it!


----------



## DeathFromAbove_ (Oct 20, 2010)

*My ride*









76 Monte Carlo with a 77 Impala body (roof and quarters) 355ci 400+hp


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

Circle Track racing is the best!!!


----------



## Youngun15 (Aug 30, 2010)

wow snow? its 73 degrees her today in SC


----------



## Dustdevil21 (Sep 9, 2009)

Way to many clean hunting rigs out there. :sad:

White '00 Ford F250 Powerstroke after a ND Duck/Goose hunt.

Green 97 Ford F350 Powerstroke, Oregon Elk Season 2005. (oh I miss the mountains)


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

I have two rides, one for on and off road, and the othe for anywhere I don't want to or can't take the first one. The first is a 95 F250, and the second is a Bombardier (Can-Am) Traxter.


----------



## venison44 (Apr 8, 2009)

2002 Ford F-350 7.3 diesel, 3 inch leveling kit, custom browning addition Leer cap.


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## shakedown (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## FlaBowman (Jan 1, 2010)

02 f150


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*Toyota*

I took this photo last week elk hunting.


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

Her is my daily driver and my hunting rig.She's a 95 chevy silvy w/a D60 HP front/D70 rear(456),8" of lift,35x12.5 TOYO MTs,K&N,chipped,SS 3" exhaust.She gets me to where I gotta go!!


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

My 06 Duramax. 1BAT.


----------



## kippeters (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice rides.


----------



## 1idrod (Sep 30, 2010)

Well here's mine. First vehical I bought new besides motorcycle.


----------



## 1idrod (Sep 30, 2010)

Well here's mine. First vehical I bought new besides motorcycle. I'll have to figure out how to make pic bigger. Sorry for double post. I can't figure this out.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Pic of my 87 Mustang a few days after I finished the new paint job and engine rebuild. 

Ranger was purchased a few days later.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

non-typical said:


> Her is my daily driver and my hunting rig.She's a 95 chevy silvy w/a D60 HP front/D70 rear(456),8" of lift,35x12.5 TOYO MTs,K&N,chipped,SS 3" exhaust.She gets me to where I gotta go!!


Nice ride, one of the few on this thread that isn't a ********.


----------



## 1idrod (Sep 30, 2010)

I think I got it now. My 06 Duromax with a 8" Cognito lift. And my other vehical to get the tick toeter's to it.


----------



## MrWinkles (Nov 7, 2010)

Im sure no one wants to see my feet. 
Well...maybe...freaks.
40 miles of running from a liter and a half of water and 15 jelly beans.
Cant beat that fuel efficiency.
Better than AWD IMO.

Then theres my bicycle.
A 1970's Gitane grand sport de luxe. It has fixed gears.
Im not sure of my mileage on that but I know its better than my feet.
Better than AWD IMO.
I doubt anyone cares about that either.

I normally take the mustang hunting though.
Its a 1993 green LX. Stock.
With the back seats folded down, its big enough to fit a 7 foot kayak, two sleeping adults or a full size deer(Some need the antlers removed first.). 
Pics tonight.


----------



## vnvgunner (Nov 7, 2009)

My daily driver, except for this day.


----------



## Rytera X (Nov 27, 2009)

heres my 91 yj


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Mountain Rigs


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

heres my new truck. 1979 Sierra. cant wait to rebuild and paint it


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*pete*

only used to pull out the monsters!!!
lol
don't need it this year


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*ppete*

better pic


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

killerloop said:


> only used to pull out the monsters!!!
> lol
> don't need it this year


I think more pics are needed


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

easyeriq said:


> I think more pics are needed


???


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

killerloop said:


> ???


That thing looks pretty cool. Custom?


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Heres a couple of my toys.


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

Since no one vehicle can fit every need I've just kept adding to the collection...
1972 Scout, with my old Grizzly, I've had this for almost 30 years ;









My current Grizzly on top of the 03 Chevy I rolled back in January










The 06 Dura Max that replaced the totaled 03;









Whats in the trailer, 86 Monte Carlo, original owner and too much done to it go into;


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

easyeriq said:


> That thing looks pretty cool. Custom?


ya had it done down at triple r in tx, was a sleeper and blue wth baby stacks


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*ppetee*

original b4


----------



## Darin J (Jan 28, 2010)

Here are my toys...


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

2000danger said:


>


Nice truck. I am curious as to the 50/50 link as they have usually been known for a horrid pinion angle travel throughout the suspension, or is it a 5 link and the front bars are kidden in those pics? 20/22 combo? I'm guessing 1/2" line? What bags you using?

I had a bagged 01 S-10 I got rid of in 07 when I bought my F150.


----------



## winn.cody (Aug 16, 2010)

I guarantee I get some looks when people drive by and see me pulling all my hunting gear out of my car. I've yet to try and load it on the bike though. Can't afford a truck right now, so if I kill something, I borrow someone else's.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._100707270728_527810728_2884379_7331560_n.jpg


----------



## Alex Nelson (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is My daily driver and hunting rig. Its a 1998 Chevy Z71 4x4 stepside. I put new GM crate vortec 5.7 in April 2010. Also has new tranny and rear end. Next im going to mossy oak the inside and put new shocks and rhino line the bed. Has 190000 on body and 3200 on new engine.


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

*1979 Blazer*

Don't have to worry about bumps and bruises on this bad boy. Getting ready to put 3/4 ton running gear under it with lockers front and rear want to be able to go anywhere
View attachment 949390


----------



## mickdrenalin (Jun 18, 2008)

my 1982 Holden Gemini 










And my 2000 Holden Jackaroo, sorry this is the only pic i have of it.









cheers
Mick


----------



## HogHvn (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## poorshooter (Mar 30, 2009)

looks like the dragon!!!!!! Love it there!!!!


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

my two .... just old work horses


----------



## 2w1_archer (Dec 6, 2010)

1990 Samurai, over the next few years will ahve a small trailer, as well as lifted geared and locked on the stock axles with 31's.
Also going to add in a bow hanger in the rear roll bar. Just some plans for it.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Two of my past rides.


----------



## SudburyDude (Aug 28, 2010)

Here,s My 1984 Ford F-250 XLT 4X4 










But this is what i use to hunt with ..


----------



## BowTech Kid (Dec 12, 2005)

You all have some really nice rides...
One of my bikes








My other one









My truck, no where near stock 












































John


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

Yichi said:


> Nice truck. I am curious as to the 50/50 link as they have usually been known for a horrid pinion angle travel throughout the suspension, or is it a 5 link and the front bars are kidden in those pics? 20/22 combo? I'm guessing 1/2" line? What bags you using?
> 
> I had a bagged 01 S-10 I got rid of in 07 when I bought my F150.


Its actually a 6 link with a watts style link. I get less than 1 Degree of variance in the pinion angle through nearly 14" of rear travel. 22x9 all the way around. Z'd Front frame. 1/2 stainless braided lines going to Slam Specialties RE7 Bags. Suppossed to be the first stepside ranger to ever lay Flat frame on 22's. It was originaly built on 20's then someone told me that it had never been done on 22's so back off the cab came and started over. 14 months to Re-finish again.


----------



## Gutshot2 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Hunting Rig*

Here is my hunting rig. 2007 Dodge Ram Hemi, 2006 Honda Rancher ES 350.


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a pretty nice 07 Jeep JK Unlimited. Since im not smart enough to post pics I'll just describe. 6" lift on Dick Cepek Torque 17" rims wrapped in 305/65 (33x12.50 or so) Pro Comp Xtremes. Bushwaker Flares, 9500lb Superwinch mounted on double pipe with hoop. Oh and its silver with blk top. Anyway its pretty much my dream vehicle, just saving up for the 35's now. 33's look to small.


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

My truck we use in our show, "Midwest Whitetail"


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Please, no trade offers! I am keeping it for myself!:darkbeer:


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

Here are a few shots of my 06 Toyota Tacoma. It has 265/75/16 Cooper Discoverer STTs, Bilstein adjustable shocks up front and the rear leaf spring TSB for an overall lift of 2". I love it, it gets me where I need to go, and climbs like a emeffin mountain goat!


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

> Please, no trade offers! I am keeping it for myself!


Is that a Chevy Luv??


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

Not actually mine,it belongs to my best friend but we built it together.


----------



## bowtech 82 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice trucks guys keep em comin!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

91bravo said:


> Is that a Chevy Luv??


Yes, yes it is!


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

Lets see if this works. My Jeep the day I bought it.


----------



## BrianD (Sep 28, 2009)

2010 4door Wrangler
2003 Cbr600RR


----------



## bigchop (Nov 25, 2009)

ok here's the huntin wagon.it sits low ,but i does have air ride all the way around i just air it up and go anywhere.it holds a ton of stuff i put a full size matress in it and camp


----------



## brian23 (Jan 20, 2009)

01 Cummins :thumbs_up


----------



## JarredHolloway (May 18, 2010)

I just picked up an 06 CBR600RR from a pilot friend of mine that just got relocated to JFK. 

Custom pearl white paint job, full scorpion undertail exhaust, aftermarket race clutch, Pazzo levers, Puig windscreen, brand new Bridgestone Battlax tires, Power Commander dyno tuned and mapped. 

All for $2,900. Yay me. He wasn't thrilled, but what was he going to do, he moved the next day.


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

brash said:


> ... Just got a new truck and want to fix it up a little for hunting.
> ... My one buddy had a sliding sheet of plywood in the back of his truck he would just pull out like a drawer, to get to his bow and other gear
> ... Thinking of putting a 2 meter/70 cent. Radio in also.
> ... And ideas and pics would be great.



ford f750


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Schpankme said:


> ford f750
> 
> View attachment 963257


Holly Mamma.Those are some wheels you have there.What motor is in that monster.SSSWWWWEEEEETTTT.


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

NGONYAMA said:


> Holly Mamma.Those are some wheels you have there.What motor is in that monster.SSSWWWWEEEEETTTT.



Caterpillar 7.2L diesel powerplant mated to an Allison six-speed transmission, which pumps out 300 hp and a stump-pulling 860 lb-ft of torque.


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Schpankme said:


> Caterpillar 7.2L diesel powerplant mated to an Allison six-speed transmission, which pumps out 300 hp and a stump-pulling 860 lb-ft of torque.
> 
> 
> View attachment 963293


And I was going to post 2.4L turbo.I feel small.Let me find a pic and put it up anyway,I like it.


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

My Land Rover.


----------



## mailman (Jul 25, 2007)

*Hunting ride*

Home sweet home while hunting


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's my ride, Original condition, 1987 Kawasaki ZL1000A1 "Eliminator". Original 26,000kms, Made in the USA, at the Kawasaki Plant, Michigan.


----------



## skavenger (Dec 12, 2010)

*the burnin bus*









Hope this works. This is one of my hunting rigs a 77 vw bus I sprayed the paint.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Feb 21, 2004)

My two babies


----------



## Ranger99 (Jun 25, 2010)

here's my 'take me to work' thing :shade:


----------



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

*My Mud Machines*


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

My two hunting rigs


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

this is mine and mt dads truck.....this thing has been totaled but you cant tell


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

looks like my dad beat me to it on a few pages before


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Ranger99 said:


> here's my 'take me to work' thing :shade:
> 
> View attachment 964590


Now from the tracks, it looks like you slid her up in there. lol


----------



## sledneck84 (Aug 31, 2010)

heres my ride. built it myself.


----------



## sledneck84 (Aug 31, 2010)

another angle


----------



## bbell00 (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok heres my hunting vehicle.


----------



## Little Z28 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

2002 Tacoma


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

My Fun car 2006 Honda S2000


----------



## skidmore30 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll play! 
1. My daily driver. 2006 Dodge 2500 Cummins 6" Lift on 37's.
2. 2000 Toyota Tacoma SAS dana 44 runnings 35's.
3. 76 F250 4" lift on 35's.
4. 74 F250 Crewcab
5. 2006 ZX6R. Fast, Limited edition.


----------



## Ranger99 (Jun 25, 2010)

purplewg said:


> Now from the tracks, it looks like you slid her up in there. lol


:secret: cool or? but - nope - it's 2.5 NA Diesel 72 HP - no sliding possible ;-))))) only looks like.... of course due to missing center diff and low gear it was 'digging' a little..............


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

02 Cummins, Custom twins by yours truly with all the power goods to go with them.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I crew on this car during the summer months. She's fast and has won a few features in her day.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

MY RIDE
08 F150 4x4
8 inch BDS Lift
37 inch Nitto Mud Grapplers
4:88 Yukon gears!


----------



## HoytArcher08 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is mine!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

what in the heck do half of you guys do for a living other than shoot bows and deal....haaa nice rides!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eggy44 (Sep 13, 2010)

*81 bu*

View attachment 983399


----------



## cubdrvr (Nov 30, 2008)

My other hobby


----------



## JarredHolloway (May 18, 2010)

cubdrvr said:


> My other hobby


Nice, I'm looking to get into the market for a plane soon.

I've got my eye on a Beechcraft Baron. But, I wouldn't mind a Cessna, or Piper.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

*Isuzu Rodeo Sport or Amigo*

Had this for a year now. Had to give up my Ford Expedition because it wouldn't fit in the garage where I live now. Miss the Expedition's size, but the Rodeo does everything else better, or at least more efficiently. I put a hitch on it and use a Hitch Hauler to expand its effective size. Also have components together for a roof rack. Would like to put a Yakima basket up there. Removed the back seat and put in a plywood wall. Working very well for me.

http://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz358/Bowhunter8_bucket/5144534_7.jpg

http://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz358/Bowhunter8_bucket/5144534_1.jpg

http://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz358/Bowhunter8_bucket/100_1190.jpg


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

*2010 2SS Camaro*

Here is my hunting vehicle... I get there fast


----------



## arcticzl (Jan 22, 2011)

sweet real sweet


----------



## buckhunter08 (Nov 9, 2005)

My comming home present from my last deployment from my wife!

2010 tacoma...


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Fresno Dan said:


> Here is my hunting vehicle... I get there fast
> View attachment 983688


Love the jewel tint color!!


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

BamaTomCat said:


> My two hunting rigs


Interested in selling the Scout????


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Powerstroke sleeper


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

BowSitter said:


> Love the jewel tint color!!


Yep that is the reason we got one. Any other color just wouldn't have worked.


----------



## TxBoarHunTeR (Jan 8, 2011)

*If BOWTECH was involved in racing!*

Heres a couple of my custom BOWTECH rides from last year.


----------



## Hydration Tube (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

Check them out


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

good looking rides everyone i will get a pic of mine up tommorow


----------



## gamoboy (Sep 29, 2008)

just bought this thing last saturday. have had the flu since then. have got to go try it out yet other than on the ice to and from work. 2005 jeep wrangler, 4" old man emu lift. 33x12.5x15 bfg's only had 47k miles on it.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

09 Titan


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

I have a 2007 GMC Sierra ext cab 4wd that is just a normal truck. But working on this one. 1985 Bronco. 

It's my dad's and it has been sitting up for about 6 years. Got it running on saturday after a couple months of on and off work between hunting. 

Before it was washed up.









After a wash (sorry, best picture I had since it was dark out.) These were both a few months ago. Got it running then it got worse and quit on me again. Anyway, figured it out this past Saturday and got it going again. All the work has been under the hood so far. Doesn't really need much on the outside right now. My dad bought this truck in early 86 with just under 10k miles on it. It now has 137k.


----------



## TargetTrouble (Apr 12, 2005)

sometimes I get to put around town in this one.


----------



## kbeasley (Jan 10, 2011)

*just for fun.....*


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

here's mine... Its my daily driver and hunting rig. Looking to upgrade to a 3/4 ton asap though (for sale if anyones interested pm me)
2003 F150 XLT Sport 4x4
3" lift w/ 33s currently


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

apache64D said:


> 09 Titan


What kind of MPG do you get on that thing? I had a 2005 4x4 titan and it was terrible. Like 11.8 mpg with city driving to and from work. Just wondering if they have gotten any better in the recent models.


----------



## ss243b (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is the old one

This is the new one


really wished i would have kept the old one, but before long the new one will look as good


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great looking rides in here :thumbs_up


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Arkie Archer said:


> What kind of MPG do you get on that thing? I had a 2005 4x4 titan and it was terrible. Like 11.8 mpg with city driving to and from work. Just wondering if they have gotten any better in the recent models.



ehhh a little better I guess, still horrible though! about 14 around town, 17 highway


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Arkie Archer said:


> What kind of MPG do you get on that thing? I had a 2005 4x4 titan and it was terrible. Like 11.8 mpg with city driving to and from work. Just wondering if they have gotten any better in the recent models.


If your worried abou gas milage don't buy a fullsize truck.


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

TargetTrouble said:


> sometimes I get to put around town in this one.


sweet rides


----------



## conggek (Apr 29, 2010)

This is mine, swap the tyre when going offroad.


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

eggy44 said:


> View attachment 983399


whats in it? more pictures?


----------



## TNREEZEN (Dec 31, 2010)

The wifes CBR 600rr then my 2005 20th Anniversary GSXR 750 and a 2006 GSXR 600


----------



## tgloyd (Jan 6, 2011)

This Mach 1 is awesome. Jaw Dropper.


xsuperjoex said:


> Here is my 2005 Titan with a 4" lift and 34" tall tires.
> View attachment 935749
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

Truck









Other Truck









DRZ









TLR









Toro









GSXR 750









.


----------



## 1HoytRedneck (Sep 4, 2008)

07 jeep wrangler x


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's my favorite rides. The boats is in Trinadad, sailed it there from Fort Lauerdale.
The Nova is a 67.

Do I win??
Keith


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

KStover said:


> Here's my favorite rides. The boats is in Trinadad, sailed it there from Fort Lauerdale.
> The Nova is a 67.
> 
> Do I win??
> Keith


Any more pics or specs on the Nova?


----------



## HoosierGrass75 (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's my do-all ride.......I grew up in KY, live in the hoosier state now...


----------



## Ultra Limited (May 11, 2006)

2008 Hayabusa


----------



## DEMON2A (Nov 14, 2010)

My '05 2500 Cummins and '09 Iron


----------



## strapp (Nov 27, 2010)

*the ride*

aint much


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Thatmichhunter said:


> Any more pics or specs on the Nova?


1967 Nova SS
Bill Mitchell small block 454 - dynoed at 610 Hp and 584 Torque @ flywheel
TCI rear suspension- Ford 9" strange 3rd member- Moser axles- 4 link w/QA1 coilovers
TCI front suspension - Mustang II rack & pinion - QA1 coilovers
TKO 600 5 speed trans
Custom leather interior.

Keith


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Just bought this on Tuesday of last week.  I'm really looking forward to taking the top off this spring!  It's a new 2010 the dealer still had so I got a GREAT deal on it.


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

KStover said:


> 1967 Nova SS
> Bill Mitchell small block 454 - dynoed at 610 Hp and 584 Torque @ flywheel
> TCI rear suspension- Ford 9" strange 3rd member- Moser axles- 4 link w/QA1 coilovers
> TCI front suspension - Mustang II rack & pinion - QA1 coilovers
> ...


yes, you win


----------



## yetanotheryeti (Dec 5, 2010)

TNREEZEN said:


> The wifes CBR 600rr then my 2005 20th Anniversary GSXR 750 and a 2006 GSXR 600


F.unny wife seems to have better lines than you do , clean sitting on the bike , elbows tucked in tight , nose and eyes out the next corner .. Just sayin


----------



## yetanotheryeti (Dec 5, 2010)

I thought this country is In a semi depression ? What the , how the ?


----------



## casper198021 (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's my used and abused hintin rig 1997 Ford F-350 powerstroke, It now has 35" thornbirds on it but no new pictures yet. And the city cruiser Ford Five Hundred Limited .


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

i am loving those jeep wranglers!!!!


----------



## eggy44 (Sep 13, 2010)

*more malibu pics*



Thatmichhunter said:


> whats in it? more pictures?


406 cu in., 400 something horsepower,51,000 miles, 4.10 rear, turbo 350 trans,
View attachment 1037499
View attachment 1037501


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*My Ride*

This is my ride right Now, but after i get my new bow and set it up i will start to save up for something nicer


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

My Bronco.


----------



## Utah2 (Jul 16, 2008)

Cainer70 said:


> heres my summer truck(silver) and my hunting/fishing truck.


Cainer70, were you at Vegas in February? I'm sure I saw your truck there outside the Riviera! Sweet!


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

*2011 Taco*

Here's my '11 taco I bought myself for christmas this year...just one of the reasons I couldn't afford a 2011 bow. 
Haven't done any mods yet.


----------



## harvick_29_01 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah its gotta Hemi!!!
View attachment 1037767
View attachment 1037766


----------



## Tonylasaracina (Feb 1, 2011)

Interesting: all American trucks, very cool


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

my summer ride... with t-tops!









my winter ride/ hunting rig


----------



## UltimateDeerHgr (Aug 6, 2010)

Winter conversion....


----------



## arhassett (Oct 12, 2008)

Misfire said:


> Truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

here's my 03 land rover.



















Here's my 72 comet GT (351W with a mild cam, heads, spool, 4.62's etc)










and here's the bike I just sold. ZX14 (63" wheelbase, pipe, pc3, heavy clutch springs, lowered, etc. high 8sec 1/4 mile bike, high 5 second 1/8th)


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

Mich.bowhunter said:


> My Bronco.


Broncos make sweet hunting vehicles, don't they.


----------



## eggy44 (Sep 13, 2010)

bawls said:


> here's my 03 land rover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the old school slots on the comet. Are they Anson sprints?


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

buckhead said:


> Broncos make sweet hunting vehicles, don't they.


Yep.I had a 1990 bronco for six years.Sold it in 08 and wanted another ever since.Got this 96 a couple of months ago.eggy44 my brother had a Maverick Grabber same color and same wheels back in the 70's.


----------



## strapp (Nov 27, 2010)

works great


----------



## strapp (Nov 27, 2010)

and the bar hopper


----------



## strapp (Nov 27, 2010)

and the hunting wagon


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

JeffreySlayR said:


> 2002 Tacoma


i have an 03 tacoma (sorry don't have any pictures to show but it looks like this one) and after driving my truck for 3 years i would never buy anything other than a toyota.


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Elvira
http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff361/tchandlr/elvira3.jpg


----------



## primopro (May 2, 2009)

*96 bronco*

my hunting ride


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Cainer70 said:


> heres my summer truck(silver) and my hunting/fishing truck.


somebody has too much $$$$$$....good for you!


----------



## CAO716 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Our DIY rides!!!!*

:darkbeer::jam:Only in South Florida!!!!!!


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

black on black


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is my pimped out tacoma.


----------



## 92289 (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*This is my Shooting Rig*

This is my hunting, fishing, 3D and Fita shooting vehicle and camping ride.


----------



## Fishcop669 (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's Old Blue - she gets me there and back and easily holds a big dirty moose in the back of her!


----------



## Fishcop669 (Oct 20, 2010)

She'll hold an elk too!


----------



## gtizzle67 (Nov 16, 2009)

new drag race shell


----------

